# Stadiums?



## stumiller (Nov 25, 2009)

How many of you guys do stadiums and notice improvement in your sprinting. When I ran track we did these and from a muscular standpoint, I could definitely tell a difference in my power while sprinting. I was doing sprint intervals today on my road bike and it occurred to me that stadiums might help in my short sprint burst power. Anyone tried doing these and had any positive results?


----------



## Jetmugg (Sep 22, 2010)

OK - I'll bite - what is a stadium in this context?


----------



## stumiller (Nov 25, 2009)

Not trying to troll if that was how this is taken? 

Stadiums are just running up stairs then jogging back down, then running back up them, usually start on one side of a football stadium and work your way to the other side going up one row, then over to the next row, then down. Depending on the size of the stadium the extent of the workout, but I did mine at a Division 1 football stadium so it took about 35-60 secs up on row. 

The reason I ask is I pole vaulted in college and these were usually our off season friday morning workouts. They helped build short explosive power burst and are similar in form to a standing attack on the bike. Just was interested if anyone had tried it and if they worked for them. Thanks


----------



## the_gormandizer (May 12, 2006)

Jetmugg said:


> OK - I'll bite - what is a stadium in this context?


I'll hazard a guess that it means running up the stairs at a stadium...


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

The concept of 30-60 second interval with explosive muscle contraction isn't a bad idea, but is probably better done on the bike.


----------

